# 5 Reasons Today Isn't Going To Suck



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

This is a cool article I just read on Cracked today. Thought I would put it up here for you guys to see.

http://cracked.com/blog/5-reasons-today-isnt-going-to-suck


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol Cracked ftw 8) Would be nice if I could remember that stuff all the time XD


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I was going to post this! Spread the positivity.:clap


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Estelle said:


> I was going to post this! Spread the positivity.:clap


Hear, hear!! I am suprised that somebody didnt beat me to it. Also your av is hilarious!


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

I love John Cheese! He was one of my major inspirations for believing that I could finally stop drinking


----------

